# الشاي المغربي الاخضر السلطان



## حكاية الغد (18 مارس 2012)

الشاي الاخضر المغربي السلطان
( اللهم عليك توكلت فارزقني واكفني وبك لذت فنجني مما يؤذيني أنت حسبي ونعم الوكيل اللهم أرضني بقضائك وقنعني بعطائك واجعلني من أوليائك )


الشاي الاخضر المغربي ماركة السلطان 

جملة ومفرق

تجدونه في متجرنا سيرين شوب للمنتجات المغربية 

المتجر السعودي والوحيد المتخصص في بيع المنتجات المغربية في السعودية والخليج 

Sereen Shop || ط³ظٹط±ظٹظ† ط´ظˆط¨

هلا ومرحبا بالجميع


----------

